# Official Injury Update Thread



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

To make things easier for BBB.net Laker fans we're going to keep all injury news in this thread right here. So say, for example, Odom goes down with a knee injury (*knocks on wood*), any Laker fan can post the update/article/news of that injury in this thread. Additionally, one of the mods here will update the title of this thread with the latest injury as a sort of "quick info" type of feature for Laker fans. 

So anyway, post what you got here and PM the mods if you have any questions.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Best idea any1's ever thought of


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice job E.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Brown Isn't Set for Return
By Mike Bresnahan, Times Staff Writer

MILWAUKEE — Injured forward Kwame Brown accompanied the Lakers for their six-game trip, but there's no telling when he will return to the lineup.

Initial estimates had him out at least two weeks because of a strained hamstring, but the three-week mark will be Friday.

"I'm not projecting anything about Kwame," Coach Phil Jackson said. "I don't want to put time limits on injuries like that. There's nothing you can do about it. He has not recovered in the projected speed of two weeks that was originally projected for him. I'm not putting pressure on him."

[More in URL]


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kwame still ailing



> Brown has an Achilles' tendon injury in his right foot, the latest in a string of injuries for the power forward.
> 
> Brown was given a magnetic resonance imaging exam Friday that showed he had tendinitis in the foot that has bothered him for about 1 ½ weeks. Brown, who also has a right hamstring and right hand injury, is listed as day-to-day.
> 
> "We know that he is not a *****cat, that he is a big cat," Jackson said.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kwame back on Court 



> MINNEAPOLIS — Kwame Brown played in a game, 22 days after suffering a hamstring injury and about eight days too late for Phil Jackson's liking, but he was part of Saturday's game nonetheless. Brown had two points and no rebounds in 13 minutes against the Minnesota Timberwolves. He aggravated his right hamstring while being fouled by Anthony Carter early in the fourth quarter, left for a few minutes, and came back. "My hamstring got a little fatigued at the end, and I started limping a bit," said Brown, who came into the game averaging 5.9 points and 6.2 rebounds. "It didn't help playing against someone like Kevin [Garnett]. He'll let you know if you're ready or not. He's one of the quickest guys in the league." _________________


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

From ESPN the magazine



> HEART AND SOUL
> 
> Before Adam Morrison, there was Ronny Turiaf. For four years, he was Gonzaga’s wild-haired big man and emotional linchpin, leading the Zags to Top 10 rankings in each of the past two seasons. Then, in June, the 22-year-old from Martinique realized a lifelong dream when he was drafted by the Lakers. And yet, the excitable boy is suprisingly nonchalanton the subject of last summer’s major life detour. “I think it was all going too good,” Turiaf says in his French-tinged English. After the second-round pick signed a two-year, $1 million contract, team doctors found an abnormality in his heart. On July 26, Turiaf underwent six hours of surgery at Stanford University Medical Center to repair an enlarged aortic root. The entire Gonzaga coaching staff gathered in the waiting room. “I told them, ‘Take care of your recruiting and leave me by myself,’” Turiaf says. “But this is what Gonzaga is all about. WE’re family ‘til the day we die.” He admits that just before being put under, he wondered if that day was at hand. Following the surgery, he lost nearly 30 pounds and had trouble moving his arms. For six weeks, he couldn’t pick up his cat. But after returning to Spokane to recuperate, his outlook improved as soon as his doctor let him start dribbling a basketball. “That helped me heal,” he says. “When you start touching the ball, you’re like, ‘Hey, I’m back.’” Because his aorta didn’t need to be replaced, there is still hope Triaf can play in the NBA, possibly this season. The 6’10” forward now trains twice a day. He hasn’t signed a new contract (his original deal was voided), but the Lakers paid for his surgery and Turiaf talks to GM Mitch Kupchak regularly. And he has already run with his future team …on NBA Live. When he’s not tossing outlets to virtual Kobe, he’s studying the triangle offense. Says Turiaf, “I want to be able to say, ‘Coach Jackson, I can play your system,’” If all contines to go well, he’ll soon have a chance to prove it.
> -J.G.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Like the way Ronny thinks. Hope he can come back!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Like the way Ronny thinks. Hope he can come back!


Defnitly , If not this year Next year he will be big for us.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kobe's Sexyness


> Another injury looked worse, but wasn't. Bryant crumpled to the floor and stayed there for more than a minute after getting kicked in the nose by Minnesota's Anthony Carter with 6:59 left in the second quarter. After a timeout, Bryant made both free throws. He did not miss any time. "My nose is a little crooked, man," Bryant said afterward. "I'm normally super, super sexy. I'm just super sexy now." - LATimes



:laugh:


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

Some very promising news from the LA Times about Ronny:

Ronny Turiaf is closer than anyone expected to becoming a member of the Lakers this season.

The second-round draft pick, who underwent open-heart surgery in July, will visit team doctors next week and, if he receives clearance, could begin practicing.

"To date, the [medical] results have been very encouraging," Laker General Manager Mitch Kupchak said. "That's where it is right now. It's not that far-fetched for him to be a part of this team this season."

Turiaf, 22, pledged to return to the court after he had surgery to repair an enlarged aortic root. He is currently a graduate assistant coach with Gonzaga and has scrimmaged with the nationally ranked Bulldogs numerous times.

"What he does on his own, although we're aware of it, that's done with his knowledge and the doctor who did the surgery" at Stanford University Medical Center, Kupchak said. "Obviously, if he is scrimmaging and he's listening to his doctors, he's gotten permission to do that. He's going to have to clear our doctors too. … We hope to have him see our doctors within a week to 10 days."

If Turiaf is medically cleared by Laker doctors, the team would work him out to determine his basketball conditioning. If all is satisfactory, the Lakers would have to waive a player to make room for Turiaf. Devin Green and Von Wafer would be the main possibilities.

"We knew we liked him during the summer and we felt he earned a spot on our roster just by his play this summer," Kupchak said. "We love his energy and the little things he does."


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Slava could be out 2 more months*

Laker forward Slava Medvedenko could be out another two months because his back is not recovering quickly, Jackson said.

Medvedenko, who has played only two games because of a herniated disk, does not want to have surgery, but it becomes an option if his back doesn't respond to therapy.

Medvedenko, injured while pivoting with the ball during drills before a Nov. 9 game against Minnesota, was "two months away from any kind of position to play," Jackson said.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...ll=la-headlines-sports-nba&ctrack=1&cset=true


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Slava could be out 2 more months*

Hey Sean, Thanks but we should put this in the injury update thread.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Slava could be out 2 more months

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=225618


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Hmmm any Mckie updates?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Lakermike05 said:


> Hmmm any Mckie updates?





> LA Times: Veteran guard Aaron McKie is slowly getting closer to returning to active duty. McKie, who has missed 10 games because of a partial tear in his left quadriceps, said he hoped to begin running later this week.
> 
> "I'm bored out of my mind," he said.
> 
> McKie, 33, said he hoped to be back within two weeks but could not guarantee it. He is averaging 0.3 points and 0.6 assists in 8.1 minutes.


..


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

> LA Times: Veteran guard Aaron McKie is slowly getting closer to returning to active duty. McKie, who has missed 10 games because of a partial tear in his left quadriceps, said he hoped to begin running later this week.
> *"I'm bored out of my mind," he said.*
> McKie, 33, said he hoped to be back within two weeks but could not guarantee it. He is averaging 0.3 points and 0.6 assists in 8.1 minutes.


:laugh:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Too bad, look like Profit will be out for the rest of this season, we gonna miss him


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Laron Profit ruptures Achilles' tendon 

Damn! Another injury


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

What a damn shame, He was great off the bench for us and was very productive and now this is how it ends for him? And looking back at the tape I dont see how it happend. Times like this is where you regret trading guys like Kareem and JJ .


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

yo wut up you pimps :banana: :banana: :cheers:


----------



## lakers9104 (Nov 11, 2005)

*i dont know what the hell that was about but no need to share it with the rest of the world...
*


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

wut up


----------



## Cavs_Pimp (Oct 14, 2005)

lakers9104 said:


> *EDIT*


Stassy that was a one time thing... :cheers:


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

what is this an OT thread? and staccy that joke is so old. last time i cheacked...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Aaron Mckie update
LINK 



> Guard Aaron McKie, who has sat out 14 games because of a torn tendon in his left quadriceps, joined the team Monday for the final leg of its three-game trip but is still a ways from suiting up. Jackson said he hoped McKie would return by mid-January. "We'll have him here for the playoffs and the rest of the year," Jackson said. Playoffs? A fairly optimistic slip of the tongue in December? "That's what you play the game for," Jackson said, smiling.


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

*Stop the crap posts... *


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

*Stop the crap posts... *


----------



## Cavs_Pimp (Oct 14, 2005)

ajballer said:


> *Stop the crap posts... *


Yeah ''ajballer'' you need to stop these bull**** posts... :curse:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

The Lakers are hoping that the return of Aaron McKie from a strained quadriceps tendon, will help soften the blow of losing two players, but even that's not expected to happen for quite some time.

"We're really hopeful that Aaron comes back," Lakers coach Phil Jackson said. "Aaron is sitting back there as our experienced player, and we hope that he can give our backcourt a little bit of fluidity so we can feel comfortable.

"We've got guys playing in positions that they're not used to playing (for) these kinds of minutes, and they have to perform, and it's sometimes tough for them to do it night in and night out."

McKie, who hasn't played since Dec.1 at Utah, is making progress but at a slow pace.

"He did some things today, but he is not off the ground at all," Jackson explained. "He's not coming off the floor at all."

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/lakers/article_932390.php


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

STOP posting senseless garbage. Answer your PMs.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Laker guard Aaron McKie said he was about a week away from returning from a quadriceps tendon injury that has sidelined him for 18 games.

McKie, averaging 0.3 of a point and 0.6 of an assist, still has a chance to salvage the season, Laker Coach Phil Jackson said.

"The big thing with Aaron is he's got to get healthy," he said. "That's a very unusual injury. … He's got to have a really good recovery."

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,1627261.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

McKie Update

Jackson said Aaron McKie, on the inactive list with a slight tear in his left quadriceps tendon, still is a ways from returning. Jackson said McKie practiced recently but had to be helped off the court by trainers. 

http://www.pe.com/sports/breakout/stories/PE_Sports_Local_D_laker_notes_13.1da2ccb8.html


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Mckie any1? Lamar? Chris?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i would love to have mckie back on the court

hes outside shooting is underrated and even tho at the age 34? hes a pretty good defender

maybe he can provide the quality outside shooting the lakers need... :cough:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

"Im bored out of my damn mind" -Mckie :laugh:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

LA Times: AK ran into Laron Profit in the locker room after the game. He said the surgery went well, he's rehabbing hard, and looking forward to a playing next season. When told about the support and concern coming from the blog's readers after he went down, Profit emphatically said to relay his thanks.


----------

